# MAC - Glitter and Ice Holiday Collection - October 2011



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2011)

Place all your *Glitter and Ice* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
	Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​ 





 


  	Check out the *Glitter and Ice* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Glitter and Ice Discussion


----------



## ThePowderPuff (Oct 7, 2011)

MAC Glitter And Ice Dressed To Dazzle Dazzleglass and Fancy Moves Technakohl


----------



## SQUALID (Oct 13, 2011)

Mineralize Eyeshadow "Frozen Blue"






  	Dazzleglass "Glitter and Ice"


----------



## julishaw (Oct 16, 2011)

These are NOT mine. I found these here: http://de.paperblog.com/preview-und-swatches-glitter-ice-229898/


----------



## ZoZo (Oct 17, 2011)

*Shimmermint and Snow Season*




*Swatches in natural light*




*Shimmermint MES*




*Snow Season MES*




*Swatches with flash*




*Dazzleglass in Glitter & Ice*




*Swatches on arm taken with flash to show sparkle*




*Before*




*After*


*This is not mine, the link with the review is here*
http://theplasticdiaries.com/face/m...lection-review-swatches-and-photos/#more-4717


----------



## julishaw (Oct 20, 2011)

Fresh Ice




  	Snow Season




  	Simmermint




  	Frozen ice



  	Winterized











  	Top to bottom: unconditionally fabulous, get noticed, festive finery













  	Top to bottom: For effect, morning frost, let's skate!




  	Packaging


----------



## Kimmy13 (Oct 25, 2011)

Let's Skate!



  	Morning Frost



  	For Effect



  	From Top to Bottom: For Effect, Morning Frost, and Let's Skate!


----------



## Kimmy13 (Oct 25, 2011)

Hold That Pose!



  	Shimmermint



  	Winterized



  	From Top to Bottom: Winterized, Shimmermint, and Hold That Pose!


----------



## Kimmy13 (Oct 25, 2011)

Mac Vintage Selection is on the top and Morning Frost is on the bottom.


----------



## Kimmy13 (Oct 27, 2011)

Fresh Ice



  	Frozen Blue



  	Snow Season



  	From Top to Bottom: Fresh Ice, Frozen Blue, and Snow Season.


----------



## Richelle83 (Oct 27, 2011)

Winterized



  	Indoor wet/dry



  	Outdoor wet/dry


----------



## luvlydee (Oct 27, 2011)




----------



## RayannaBanana (Oct 27, 2011)

Took these yesterday.


----------



## LeeleeBell (Oct 27, 2011)

*Click each image to see it in full size*


*Snow Season MES*










  	Snow Season Swatched three ways L-R: regular/no base, foiled (wet) with no base, swatched over TF glitter primer
  	Mine had more veining than the store's sample but I didn't notice a color difference. I could use this as a h/l too...






*Snow Globe BP*




  	this is how lightly it swatched on my NC20ish skin...well, its a little bit more obvious in real life, but this is all the camera picks up





*Sultry e/s Palette:*

  	Pic of the packaging for this





  	The only color thats a dud imo is the light pink (lightfully)...just swatches as glitter on me. For me the palette is still worth it since I don't own any of the e/s in the palette.





  	Sorry my swatches are kinda messy and washed out (bad lighting)...lightfully is not included because it would not show up, basically :-/

  	Top Swatch is the only matte (SO PRETTY!) color: Shadowy Lady
  	L-R:  Festive Delight, Trax, Black Tied, and Fun!






*What Joy l/s*





  	L-R: What Joy!, Rebel


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 3, 2011)

Additional photos here. 

  	Swatched dry/wet:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 3, 2011)

Additional photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 3, 2011)

Additional photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 4, 2011)

Additional photos here.





  	Whirls & Twirls, Double Spin, Soft Sable, Eloquent Air, Such Flare!, What Joy!


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 4, 2011)

Additional photos here.


----------



## sexysellerie (Nov 5, 2011)

Sultry Eye Pallette





  	Sultry Lip Bag


----------



## soco210 (Nov 5, 2011)

Wintercool Lip Bag - Creme d'Nude Lipstick, Fashion Whim Cremeglass, Stripdown Lip Pencil




















  	all three products layered


----------



## Ernie (Nov 5, 2011)

Dazzlesphere~ Mini Nail Lacquer~left to right: Much Adored,Style Tip,Mistletoe,Dark Angel





  	Dazzlesphere~Plum Ornament








  	Berry Ornament


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 5, 2011)

Additional photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 5, 2011)

Additional photos here.


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2011)

coral lip set


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 6, 2011)

I posted more photos here.













  	More photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 6, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 6, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 6, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## MRV (Nov 8, 2011)

Kanga Rouge l/s and Golden Blanket l/g (also used Cherry l/p)


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 13, 2011)

Full review and more photos here.


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 13, 2011)

Full review and more photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 13, 2011)

Full photos here. 




  	Dry:



  	Wet:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 13, 2011)

Full photos here. 




  	Dry:



  	Wet:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 13, 2011)

Full photos here. 




  	Dry:



  	Wet:


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 14, 2011)

Neutral Set.  Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 14, 2011)

Coral Kit.  Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 14, 2011)

Pink Set.  Full photos here.


----------



## Allura Beauty (Nov 15, 2011)

Full photos here.


----------



## soco210 (Nov 16, 2011)

Festive Frost Face Kit - Nordstrom Exclusive



  	- Four eyeshadows in Expensive Pink (Veluxe Pearl), Once Upon a Time (Veluxe Pearl), Embark (Matte) and Below Zero (Veluxe Pearl).
	- Lipglass in Tra-la-la.
	- Lipstick in Imagine This.
	- Blush in Buff (Matte).
	- Three brushes 129 SE, 275 SE and 266 SE














  	Imagine This Lipstick




  	Tra-La-La Lipglass




  	Tra-La-La over top of Imagine This


----------



## Jennifae (Nov 16, 2011)

More photos and full review here.


----------



## Ernie (Nov 23, 2011)

Mac~Much Adored


----------



## soco210 (Nov 26, 2011)

*Fabulously Festive Face Kit - Warm*
  	- Four eyeshadows in Carbon  (Matte), Golden Sparkle (Lustre), Omega (Matte) and Soft Brown (Matte).
	- Lipglass in Join The Party.
	- Lipstick in Mellowarm (Frost).
	- Blush in Seasonal Appeal (Matte).
	- Three brushes 129 SE, 275 SE and 266 SE.
























  	Mellowarm Lipstick




  	Join The Party Lipglass




  	Join The Party over Mellowarm




*MAC Morning Frost Paint Pot*






*MAC Make It Perfect Brush Kit - Special Edition*



  	167 SE, 168 SE, 239 SE, 217 SE and 212 SE


----------



## soco210 (Dec 3, 2011)

MAC Spanking Rich! Dazzleglass










  	Silver Skates Technakohl







  	6 Snowglobe Eyeshadows Cool


----------



## soco210 (Dec 9, 2011)

Let's Skate Paint Pot


----------



## soco210 (Feb 13, 2012)

MAC Snowglobe Eye Shadows Palette in Sultry


----------

